
Exercises in Style - kang
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Exercises_in_Style
======
p4bl0
I love constrained writing. It is one of the places where mathematics and
logic meet with literature and poetry. If you can read French be sure to
follow what the OuLiPo [1] does. If you are in Paris there are the _Jeudis de
l 'OuLiPo_ at the BnF once a month, it's always quite some fun and often very
interesting.

[1] [http://www.oulipo.net/](http://www.oulipo.net/) &&
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OuLiPo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OuLiPo)

------
vonnik
Here's the complete original -- in French:

[http://www.oasisfle.com/ebook_oasisfle/exercices%20de%20styl...](http://www.oasisfle.com/ebook_oasisfle/exercices%20de%20style%20-%20queneau_raymond.pdf)

And for anyone curious, Queneau belonged to Oulipo: "L'Ouvroir de littérature
potentielle" or the "workshop of potential literature."
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oulipo](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oulipo)

Other members: Georges Perec and Italo Calvino.

I'm afraid the movement has lost its elan now. The founders are dead. The
standard bearers are old Frenchmen, for the most part, living for another age.
I know because I have met them. The future is elsewhere.

------
a3_nm
I read this book as a kid and loved it. Since then, I haven't found other
works by Queneau to match it, and I've been more fascinated by Perec
(especially _La Vie mode d'emploi_, though the constrained nature of the
writing is not as visible; and _La Disparition_ which I find is suprisingly
more than a linguistic tour de force).

------
lifeisstillgood
The first implication for me was - well, rewrite the same code in different
styles.

------
kang
Sample : www.almaclassics.com/excerpts/Exercises-in-Style-Excerpt.pdf‎

~~~
mgraczyk
This link appears to work. It includes the introduction and 6/99 of the
styles.

[http://monoskop.org/images/4/49/Queneau_Raymond_Exercises_in...](http://monoskop.org/images/4/49/Queneau_Raymond_Exercises_in_Style_pp_1-26.pdf)

